# Any Advice on Interior Detailing?



## 5869 (Jun 12, 2012)

In specific I was wondering what would be the best way to clean the high gloss black finish on the dash so that it won't scratch.
also any other products or methods used to clean the interior and protect it would be greatly appreciated. Being a first time car owner I want to make sure i educate myself before doing something stupid. My parents always used to have me use Armorall on the interior, but i've heard since that was bad. Along with other things i'm sure were bad practices, i'm trying to steer clear so i won't regret something i did.


Thank you


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Armorall protectant on the front dash will make it very hard to see out once the sun hits it. Armorall does make a multi-purpose interior cleaner for the plastic that works great.


----------



## 5869 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you i'll look into it, would you suggest using a microfiber cloth for the gloss black?


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Sometimes when the Microfiber cloth get wet and is new it may leave a slight fiber behind. I bought a few small soft cloth hand towels in a black color just to clean the inside of my car in the bathroom section from K-mart. I have used them for yrs on my Camaro black interior if any fiber is left behind its black and cannot be readly seen.


----------



## aciz (Jan 19, 2012)

I bought some microfiber cloths made specifically for glass cleaning. The weave is a LOT smaller than a regular cloth, and they leave NO streaks or residue. I usually just use one of those and some auto glass cleaner on the towel to clean those areas. Works like a charm - leaves the surface shiny with no scratches or any residue.


----------



## zidane (Mar 8, 2012)

Look into a product name called moc i work in detail at a dealership and that is where we get all product from they have a website up moc detailing supplies the showroom spray leaves it nice and shiny and helps protect


----------



## krinksta (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't like to use Armor All, I use Adam's Car Polish products, Leather and Interior Cleaner works great on the dash, and they know what they are doing for sure. Adam's Premium Car Care - Cleaners, Waxes and Polishes Made in the USA


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

ICE Total Interior Care 20oz - Turtle Wax

I have been trying this with a microfiber cloth. Does not leave a high gloss on the dash. Does leave a gloss on the parts of the interior that are glossy.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Personally I hate Armorall and other interior protectants. It seems to do more harm than good. I'm also careful not to use too harsh of cleaners. I've been Murphy's Wood Oil Soap. It smells ok and seems to leave a dull shine behind. I'm also a fan of 303 Protectant. It's not slippery or sticky and lasts a long time, and it's not supposed to dry out plastics like Armorall does. A couple of applications looks great on tires without looking greasy.


----------



## Scottybones (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been using Endust multi-surface on my Sentra and it works good. Doesn't leave a shine, but also doesn't make it sticky so dirt gets attracted to it.


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

It all depends how much you want to invest on cleaning products... You can purchase many different interior and exterior cleaning products at your local autoparts store for somewhat low prices. But if you're looking for quality products and don't mind spending a little more, you can't go wrong with Adam's. I use all of their detail products from interior cleaner and conditioner to tire shine and their exterior rubbing compounds and waxes, by far the best products I've ever used! Also, check out their applicators, I use their red interior applicators and their Leather Conditioner on all of the interior surfaces both plastic and leather and it always comes out great. Hope this helps!

www.adamspolishes.com


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## nielboy (Dec 8, 2012)

What's everyone using on that rough speaker cloth interior trim on the dash and the doors?

That stuff wants to attract anything that touches it.

Edit.....I just answered my own question.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/63-detailing/8596-careful-when-cleaning-inside.html


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Several people have mentioned that a lint roller works great for that material, I have the pleather in mine so I can't confirm that but it's probably worth a shot!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## JeffB (Jun 19, 2012)

I have the red and black interior in my Cruze and oils from your skin get on it and leaves white spots it almost looks like a deodorant stain on a shirt. Does anybody know the best way to clean this and how to prevent it from leaving marks. I was told to use scotch gaurd but that didnt work unless i was using it wrong.


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

I would suggest purchasing any product from a professional detailing website like detailersdomain, autogeek, detailedimage. I say this because many of the over the counter products like Armorall use a lot of grease in the product to obtain a shiny appearance, but it leaves behind a slimy/slick surface. When you purchase your car, the interior is not shining like an oil spill, it's matte black and CLEAN. 

A few products I know off the top of my head are 1Z Cockpit & Poorboy's Natural Look. They both leave a very nice matte black look and dry to the touch. They clean and protect (UV) the interior. Also have some hydrophobic properties to protect against spills. 

If you guys are serious about learning about what the best methods and products are for your cars, check out a detailing forum like Autopia or detailersdomain. There are many more out there, but those are two I frequent.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

Stay away from armor all. As was stated above go to someplace like autogeek or autopia and get a quality product. If it is just dusty, a MF towel damp with water will do all you need. A product that claims to clean AND protect is kind of an oxy-moron. Most products used to clean will diminsh or eliminate a protectant, so how can it do both? Products like armor all have (or at least did in the past) alcohol as the cleaning agent. That was mixed with some sort of silicone. The alcohol part of that equation would cause the surface under the protectant to dry out over time. I generally go cleaner, water, protectant in that order so that the cleaner is totally removed before i seal up the surface.


----------



## CruzeN'Idaho (May 31, 2013)

I tried the Turtlewax "ICE" line of products based on this and other detailing threads and have been very impressed with them to date. I bought the interior detailing spray a few weeks ago and it works very well - removes dust, cleans and leaves a pleasant 'clean' smell to the interior of the car. (Does not leave the dash shiny at all though - just matte black like it should be.) I like the fact that you can use it on all interior surfaces as well, leather, hard plastic, dash material, etc...

Got the premium car wash and spray wax in the "ICE" line as well for Father's Day yesterday - so I am "Iceman" all the way now. They seem to be really good products at reasonable prices - kind of like the Cruze itself...


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

Get a plastic cleaner that leaves a matt finish esp on the dash and apply it to a cloth instead to prevent over-spray on windows and other areas. Never use cleaning products on the steering wheel where you hold it, foot pedals, gear knob etc. Use a damp cloth. And don't use any products on tinted windows


----------



## dfwcowboy (May 11, 2013)

My Cruze also has a black dash, and I use Armor All Original to clean and protect it. If applied per the directions, this product will not leave a finish that is too glossy or oily, however if you leave too much of the product on the surface, it will cause problems. My method of application varies somewhat from the directions. I spray a small amount of the product on a low nap microfiber towel and rub it in. I use just enough to apply the thinnest coat I can on the dash, and I buff the surface dry immediately after application. Where people mess up is they leave way too much product on the surface. To clean and protect, you don't need to use that much. Armor All Original uses mineral oil as a protectant. Mineral oil is excellent for this application as it keeps the dash from drying out. I apply it once per month and I've been doing this on all my vehicles for decades with excellent results.

As far as microfiber towels go, I buy good ones and I'm very careful about how I use and clean them. For the ones I use on my vehicles, I never use them for anything else. I always wash them by themselves using a liquid detergent and I always hang them up to dry. If debris gets imbedded into the fibers and won't wash out, I stop using them on my car and convert them into rags for other chores. After you wash them a time or two, they should not leave any or much lint behind, provided they are good quality.


----------

